# Using a damp meter in anger



## wp1234 (Sep 29, 2009)

Have taken ownership of a pretty good damp test meter so just wondering if there is a recommended guide to performing the damp tests on an autotrail, is there a guide diagram anywhere ? I assume readings are taken at 4 corners of each window and skylight opening but where else would you carry out a probe ?
Thanks


----------



## Broom (Oct 8, 2007)

Hi

A list, 
Under the high level lights
At brackets for awning
All around roof mounted gear, flue fan, Vents, cable ways
All around doors, windows and lockers
All around walls and floors at floor level
Under joints of the roof
At the back of the camera
Anywhere else missed

Make your own log of the results on a sketch and check it regularly for change, under 15% is good

Best Regards
Broom


----------



## grumpyman (Sep 24, 2006)

Test the meter first that it works correctly by pushing it into the palm of your hand as we are full of water.


----------

